# Crazy Sports Vids!



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

Okay, so I sort of have a soft spot for any kind of odd sports videos. Insane comebacks, awesome shots, funny fumbles, ear-biting - you name it, I love it.

So, I started this thread with the intention to show some of my favorite sports clips from the internet. Please share yours too!

Most of my favorites I found on Ebaum's World.

Here's one.

http://media.ebaumsworld.com/index.php?e=godlypingpng.asf


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

i can play ping pong like that! NOT!!!! lol thats awesome


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

Here's another ping pong video... These guys staged a game of "matrix pong".

http://media.ebaumsworld.com/index.php?e=matrixpong.wmv


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

thats hilarious!!!!!!!!! it almost looks realistic....if you just pretend you cant see the guys dressed in black and the pole attached to the ball, lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm sure some of you guys have seen this one...

The ad is a little tedious, but it's over pretty quick.

http://www.kstp.com/article/stories/S7134.html?cat=1


----------

